# Zenit 12 XP - Fragen



## mein_name (30. Juni 2007)

Habe heute die alte Kamera meines Vaters angefunden, wie im Titel zu sehen eine Zenit 12XP.

Möchte jetzt ein paar Fotos machen, jedoch verstehe ich einige Dinge nicht, naja eigentlich nur zwei:

1. Das Rad mit der Aufschrift 30-X, 60, 125, 250, 500, B - Hab im Internet gelesen, dass das die Belichtungszeit ist. Und B soll der Selbstauslöster sein! Stimmt das so?*g*

2. Das Rad mit der Aufschrift 16, 32 65, 130, 250, 500, ASA  - Was bedeutet das?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Zinken (2. Juli 2007)

Das "B" steht für "Bulb" und bedeutet, daß so lange belichtet wird, wie Du den Auslöser festhältst (Langzeitbelichtung, zB. Nachtaufnahmen).
Die ASA-Zahlen sind die Empfindlichkeit des eingelegten Films. Je höher der Wert, desto empfindlicher. Heute wird das in ISO angegeben,
was aber an den Zahlen nichts ändert. Die gängigsten Werte sind 100, 200 und 400 ISO. An Deiner Kamera mußt Du halt den Wert einstellen,
der am nächsten rankommt und dann eventuell die Belichtung etwas anpassen.


----------



## mein_name (2. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank erstmal! 

Mir ist aber noch eine Frage gekommen:

Auf dem Weitwinkelobjektiv gibt es einerseits das Rad mit für den Fokus bzw. ein zweites Rad mit der Aufschrift 2 2,8 4 5,6 8 11 16!

Ein Bekannter von mir hat gemeint, dass sei die Belichtungszeit - aber die Belichtungszeit ist  ja auf der Kamera, von dem her, wieso ein zweites Mal


----------



## Beppone (2. Juli 2007)

Auf dem Objektiv sind die Blendenstufen auf dem Blendenring eingraviert.

Probiers aus, wenn kein Film drin ist. Belichtungszeit auf "B", Auslöser drücken und gedrückt halten. Wenn du jetzt am Blendenring drehst, schließt bzw öffnet sich die Blende und läßt viel oder wenig Licht auf den Film kommen.

Zur korrekten Belichtung ist eine Kombination aus Zeit und Blende erforderlich, je nachdem, wieviel Licht gerade vorhanden ist. Kürzere Zeit: Bild wird dunkler, längere Zeiten: Bild wird heller. Die eingravierten Zahlen auf deiner Kamera sind so zu verstehen: "30" bedeutet 1/30 Sekunde, "60" 1/60 Sekunde etc. entsprechend ist "60" kürzer als "30" und das Bild würde dunkler.

Weil je eine Zeiten- oder Blendenstufe halb- oder doppelt so viel Licht auf den Film bringt, erzeugen folgende Beispielbelichtungen die gleiche Bildhelligkeit:

Blende 2 und 1/60s, Blende 2,8 und 1/30s, Blende 4 und 1/15s, Blende 5,6 und 1/8s etc.

Der Unterschied im Bildergebnis liegt bei der unterschiedlichen Schärfentiefe. Die Aufnahme bei Blende f/2 zeigt einen geringen Schärfebereich als die mit Blende f /5,6.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben..

Grüße!


----------



## Zinken (2. Juli 2007)

Das Gleiche gilt übrigens für die Filmempfindlichkeit. Einen Film mit ISO 100 mußt Du doppelt so lange belichten, wie einen 200er, um die gleiche Helligkeit zu erreichen.
Die genauen Kombinationen für eine bestimmte Lichtsituation sind allerdings Erfahrungswerte - deshalb hat man auch Belichtungsmesser und -Automatik erfunden.


----------



## Slawo (14. Juni 2010)

ich danke auch...


----------

